# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  الناس الكانت بتقول اوكرا احسن من غارزيتو .. ...... ............... تعالو لينا بي جاي

## الدسكو

*اها
وين انتو
وين روحتو
الدكاتره والسته 

المهندسين والمحاسبين 

ورونا

مالو
ما بلعب

...



وش صاري
:(
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*برضو احسن من غارزيتو السمسار 
الباعنا لى مازمبى 
اكرا افضل محترف دخل السودان فقط يحتاج الى المدرب الذى يسخر امكانياته لصالح الفريق 
لا تقنعنى انو اكرا لو لعب مباراة الامل كان حايكون اسوأ من رمضان ولا اسوأ من ابراهومه 
الدور يجب ان يلعبه ابو جريشه لتهيئة اللاعب 
لاعب من اساسى الى احتياطى الاحتياطى دى عايزه تفسير يالوك 
لماذا يصر لوك على استبعاده من التشكيل رغم انه افضل ممن يلعبون
ولماذا لايدخل فى التغييرات رغم انه افضل من يتغيرون 
حقيقه اكرا موهبه فى طريقها للتدمير بفعل فاعل او قل اكثر
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

برضو احسن من غارزيتو السمسار 
الباعنا لى مازمبى 
اكرا افضل محترف دخل السودان فقط يحتاج الى المدرب الذى يسخر امكانياته لصالح الفريق 
لا تقنعنى انو اكرا لو لعب مباراة الامل كان حايكون اسوأ من رمضان ولا اسوأ من ابراهومه 
الدور يجب ان يلعبه ابو جريشه لتهيئة اللاعب 
لاعب من اساسى الى احتياطى الاحتياطى دى عايزه تفسير يالوك 
لماذا يصر لوك على استبعاده من التشكيل رغم انه افضل ممن يلعبون
ولماذا لايدخل فى التغييرات رغم انه افضل من يتغيرون 
حقيقه اكرا موهبه فى طريقها للتدمير بفعل فاعل او قل اكثر



قالوا، لو اتنين قالولك رأسك وقع دنقر ارفعه.  اوكرا كان كنبه وهسع كنبه.  والله يسامح الكانوا السبب في غرزه.
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*للأسف مريخ غرزة ما اظن يتكرر تاني، باي باي العروض الممتعة
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عندما  يشرطك المدرب   راجى  --غير المشارك فى التدريبات--  وقادم  من الحفلة للماتش   --يحق لاوكرا  ان يتمرد لاختلال  العدالة-- 
لماذا لايجرب المدرب   خميس  ويعطى الفرصة  لعطرون  بدل  ان  يشوينا بعلى جعفر  ومصعب  طوال العام برغم الاخطاء الكارثية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي بالميلاد

*عندي إحساس بأن أوكرا سامع كلام من جهات مغرضة بعدم الجدية لكي يتخلى المريخ عنه ليذهب لفريق آخر أو للإحتراف الخارجي .. فيجب على إدارة الكرة الجلوس مع اللاعب وتوجيهه التوجيه الصحيح لكي نستفيد من إمكانيات هذا اللاعب فهو في رأي المتواضع قيمة فنية كبيرة وموهبة نادرة فقط يحتاج للتوجيه وكما تعلمون هو صغير في السن ... أتمنى أن لا نفقده بنفس الطريقة التي فقدنا بها اللاعب شيبوب وطبعا مع الفارق الفني ... ودمتم.  
*

----------


## mub25

*اللى ابعد اكرا العام الماضي والعام الحالي شخص اخر نريد ان نعرفه اكرا ما استبعده غرزة
فى مبارايات الاولي اكرا كان افضل لاعب بس اخفق فى مباراة واحدة استبعدوه حتى من الاحتياطي
كما ذكر الاخوان اكرا ما اسوا من راجي ولا رمضان عجب ولا ابراهومة ولا حتي علاء 
اكرا بيحارب من اشخاص
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*علي جعفر كان اساسي في تشكيلة كروجر و تشكيلة القبليهو ، كما ان مصعب كان اساسياً

في تشكيلة اي مدرب قاد المريخ و لا يزال ، نتمنى لهم التوفيق و ندعو لدعمهم .
*

----------


## mub25

*اكرا من يوم ما احرز هدفه البديع داك استبعد افهموها
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*اوكرا لاعب مزاجات ، و المريخ فريق لا يحتمل لاعب بهذه المواصفات .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jimmy_Doe
					

للأسف مريخ غرزة ما اظن يتكرر تاني، باي باي العروض الممتعة



ربنا يقسم لمريخ السعد الافضل دايما
                        	*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*لو ما شلتو فكرة نظرية المؤامرة المسيطرة على عقولنا دي .. وانه بداخل الزعيم اشخاص بعملو لتدمير الزعيم وحرمانه من كوادره 

عمرنا ما حنمشي قدام .. 

يفوت اوكرا .. زي ما فات غارزيتو وفات الوالي 
ويبقى المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي بالميلاد
					

عندي إحساس بأن أوكرا سامع كلام من جهات مغرضة بعدم الجدية لكي يتخلى المريخ عنه ليذهب لفريق آخر أو للإحتراف الخارجي .. فيجب على إدارة الكرة الجلوس مع اللاعب وتوجيهه التوجيه الصحيح لكي نستفيد من إمكانيات هذا اللاعب فهو في رأي المتواضع قيمة فنية كبيرة وموهبة نادرة فقط يحتاج للتوجيه وكما تعلمون هو صغير في السن ... أتمنى أن لا نفقده بنفس الطريقة التي فقدنا بها اللاعب شيبوب وطبعا مع الفارق الفني ... ودمتم.  





هذا هو كلام العقل . . . كل شئ بالهداوة يؤتي ثماره
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*انتو ياشباب رغم انه راينا ده حده المنبر بس البيمنع شنو نحنا ندعم اى لاعب فى كشف النادى ومانقعد نتكلم عن حاجات نحنا ماعارفنها ونتكهن ندخل الاستاد ندعم اوكرا وندعم على جعفر بدل نشكل راى سالب والدورى فى بداياتو ومامستعدين نفقد اى عنصر من عناصر الفريق المريخ محتاج لينا 
*

----------


## red_yellow

*انا ارى ان اوكر هو اللاعب الوحيد في الدوري السوداني البيعرف يلعب كورة بعقله ورجليه


الحاجات التانية دي موضوع تاني

لكن كورة كدا مافي العب منو
*

----------


## majdi

*اوكر لعاب لاكن احترافيا فاشل , لانو بخلق ازمات من فراغ , شخصيا شاهدته فى كل المباريات التي شارك فيها لو استثنينا هدفيه كان عالة على الفريق , لا بدافع لا بهاجم وعكسياته طاشة , الوضع الطبيعي انو يقعد كنب , وكان المفترض انو يجتهد ويقنع المدرب قام طوالي عامل مشكلة , المريخ ليست ضيعة تلعب فيهو باي مستوي ,,, نفس المشكلة ونفس الملامح مع غارزيتو والخواجات ما بجاملو نهائ عشان كده النتيجة خارج 18 ,,, حتى لو سلمنا جدلا انو هنالك محرضين يجب ان يعرف اوكرا نفسه انو اللعب والتواصل والابداع هو البرفع سعره وليس التمرد ودونكم تراوري خضع لسياسة الامر الواقع وقد فى الواطه 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

قالوا، لو اتنين قالولك رأسك وقع دنقر ارفعه.  اوكرا كان كنبه وهسع كنبه.  والله يسامح الكانوا السبب في غرزه.



*************
ياتو اتنين ياكيمو 
غارزيتو اضاع على المريخ فرصة العمر لنيل الاميره السمراء 
وما اظن الفرصه تاتى بسهوله 
الاتنين البتتكلم عنهم جعلوا على جعفر اساسى سبحان الله 
ضفر يجلس على الكنبه وعطرون ويلعب على جعفر 
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*ياخ مدرب بلعب على جعفر اساسى 
راجى منو شنو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لو اوكرا طلع كعب،غارزيتو ما بنغير راينا فيهو،
حرامى ومرتشى،
وحارب الفريق كله وليس اوكر وحده،
ثم يا ديسكو القصة ما ان ينتصر الشخص لرأيه ،
غارزيتو تشكل حوله راى من جماهير مليونية،
غير لاعبى الفريق،
والمساعدين ،
وديل اقرب الناس،
يعنى كل الناس دى غلط وغارزيتو كان هو الصاح؟؟؟؟
لا اريد ان افسد عليك البوست،
لكن ،
اوكرا يمكن ان يخطىء،لكن خطأه لا يبرر افاعيل غارزيتو!!!!!

بالجمبة:
رد بهدوء وعقلانية نستفيد منها،
انت  بتفهم كورة ،ما عندك مشكلة،
لكن بتتعصب لرأيك ،
نريد ان نستفيد منك،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

برضو احسن من غارزيتو السمسار 
الباعنا لى مازمبى 
اكرا افضل محترف دخل السودان فقط يحتاج الى المدرب الذى يسخر امكانياته لصالح الفريق 
لا تقنعنى انو اكرا لو لعب مباراة الامل كان حايكون اسوأ من رمضان ولا اسوأ من ابراهومه 
الدور يجب ان يلعبه ابو جريشه لتهيئة اللاعب 
لاعب من اساسى الى احتياطى الاحتياطى دى عايزه تفسير يالوك 
لماذا يصر لوك على استبعاده من التشكيل رغم انه افضل ممن يلعبون
ولماذا لايدخل فى التغييرات رغم انه افضل من يتغيرون 
حقيقه اكرا موهبه فى طريقها للتدمير بفعل فاعل او قل اكثر





هههههه
قلنا زمان
اوكرا لعاب
لكن في فرق بين اللعاب والايجابي
فائز نصر الدين العب افريقي يمكن منا الخواجه جاب الكورة
لكنهةلم يستمر لانه غير ايحابي
هيثم السعودي لاعب ممكن يلعب في بلاشلونة لكنه غير ايجابي لذلك لم يستمر
اوكرا ضعيف في الالتحام واحد لواحد
وما صاحب طاقه
لذلك يظل سلبي

هل غاريتو متفق مع الوك يا ربي
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

عندما  يشرطك المدرب   راجى  --غير المشارك فى التدريبات--  وقادم  من الحفلة للماتش   --يحق لاوكرا  ان يتمرد لاختلال  العدالة-- 
لماذا لايجرب المدرب   خميس  ويعطى الفرصة  لعطرون  بدل  ان  يشوينا بعلى جعفر  ومصعب  طوال العام برغم الاخطاء الكارثية



منطق ضعيف
مع خالص الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
ياتو اتنين ياكيمو 
غارزيتو اضاع على المريخ فرصة العمر لنيل الاميره السمراء 
وما اظن الفرصه تاتى بسهوله 
الاتنين البتتكلم عنهم جعلوا على جعفر اساسى سبحان الله 
ضفر يجلس على الكنبه وعطرون ويلعب على جعفر 



غرزه وايمال قعدوا اكره في الكنبة.
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*غارزيتو باعنا لى مليونير مازيمبى دى ما فيها شك
ولو جلس معانا وقابلنا  مازيمبى كان حيبيعنا تانى
اوكرا أفضل وأحسن وافيد من غارزيتو الخائن
البلا ضمير .الضبع مننا كأس إفريقيا الكان قاب قوسين مننا
بس فكروا فى تلاتة أشياء .
1 - تغيير المعسكر 
2- طرد محسن بعيد من الكنبة
3- تغييراتو بعد استقبلنا للهدف الأول
اوكرا فنان لعاب صانع ألعاب هداف موهوب صغير السن ممكن نبيعو بى مبلغ وقدره 
موش يبيعنا هو زى ما فعل غارزيتو
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*غارزيتو باعنا ي حبيب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

هههههه
قلنا زمان
اوكرا لعاب
لكن في فرق بين اللعاب والايجابي
فائز نصر الدين العب افريقي يمكن منا الخواجه جاب الكورة
لكنهةلم يستمر لانه غير ايحابي
هيثم السعودي لاعب ممكن يلعب في بلاشلونة لكنه غير ايجابي لذلك لم يستمر
اوكرا ضعيف في الالتحام واحد لواحد
وما صاحب طاقه
لذلك يظل سلبي

هل غاريتو متفق مع الوك يا ربي



***********
الحمد لله انو ليونيل مسى لعب لفريق لم يدربه سى غارزيتو والا كان لحق امات طه 
لانو ضعيف فى الالتحام وغير ايجابى فى نظر غرزته !!!!
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي بالميلاد
					

عندي إحساس بأن أوكرا سامع كلام من جهات مغرضة بعدم الجدية لكي يتخلى المريخ عنه ليذهب لفريق آخر أو للإحتراف الخارجي .. فيجب على إدارة الكرة الجلوس مع اللاعب وتوجيهه التوجيه الصحيح لكي نستفيد من إمكانيات هذا اللاعب فهو في رأي المتواضع قيمة فنية كبيرة وموهبة نادرة فقط يحتاج للتوجيه وكما تعلمون هو صغير في السن ... أتمنى أن لا نفقده بنفس الطريقة التي فقدنا بها اللاعب شيبوب وطبعا مع الفارق الفني ... ودمتم.  





هواجس بس
المفروض لمن المريخ يكون عاوز محترف اول شئ تتوفر فيهو
اساسيات
ما بس اي زول لعاب بنفع في دورينا و كورتنا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mub25
					

اللى ابعد اكرا العام الماضي والعام الحالي شخص اخر نريد ان نعرفه اكرا ما استبعده غرزة
فى مبارايات الاولي اكرا كان افضل لاعب بس اخفق فى مباراة واحدة استبعدوه حتى من الاحتياطي
كما ذكر الاخوان اكرا ما اسوا من راجي ولا رمضان عجب ولا ابراهومة ولا حتي علاء 
اكرا بيحارب من اشخاص




نفس الفهم
هواجس بس
دي زي حكاية الخواجه كافر .. و اسرائيل قاصدانا
نصحصح شويه ونبقى واقعيين
اليوم كل مقومات حياتنا من اكل وشرب وملبس بعد توفيق ربنا هي من صنع الخواجه بشكل او اخر

نعيش واقعنا ونصلح عيوبنا احسنخاصه في تفكيرنا وتقييم حاجاتنا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*في احاحه عاوز انبه ليها
ياريت نركز فيهاانو الخواحات بالذات منزوعي العاطفه الا ما ندر
يعني ما بعرفو حنيه و حب حب
حياتهمةكلها عمليه واحد زايد واحد اتنين

يعني لاعب خريف لكن ما مفيد للتيم 


يقعد كنبه 

انتهى
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***********
الحمد لله انو ليونيل مسى لعب لفريق لم يدربه سى غارزيتو والا كان لحق امات طه 
لانو ضعيف فى الالتحام وغير ايجابى فى نظر غرزته !!!!



ههههه
ليونيل ميسي لاعب طاقه ياعمك
ليونيل شايل فريق بحاله تسعه سنه
اوكرا اسبوعين ما قادر
شن جاب
محن زمن ....
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اوكرا ما بلعب اساسي الا في وجود مدرب سوداني عاطفي ما واقعي

انتهى برضو
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
ياتو اتنين ياكيمو 
غارزيتو اضاع على المريخ فرصة العمر لنيل الاميره السمراء 
وما اظن الفرصه تاتى بسهوله 
الاتنين البتتكلم عنهم جعلوا على جعفر اساسى سبحان الله 
ضفر يجلس على الكنبه وعطرون ويلعب على جعفر 



صدقني علاقتك بالكورة تعبانه
حب من طرف واحد للاسف
اوكرا لعاب لكنه لاعب مهرجانات
مالم يجتهد يفير فهمه او اسلوبه او قل طبيعته
ما في زول محرض ولا يحزنون  
دي حكاوب وحجج ميته ساي
النعسان ده جا امبارح ولعب اساسي

النعسان   كان بلعب في بروكسل ؟
ول لوك ايميل و غرزه كانو مدربين في سويسرا؟

اصحى وصحصح
مالم اوكرا الفاهم كورة يغير فهه ويزيد لياقته ويلقى واقعي يعترف
انه ما مفيد للتيم
نكرر لامره الخمسة وتسعين
مكانه الكنبه وقعاده خسارة قروش
وارغو اخر للاسف
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النزير
					

غارزيتو باعنا لى مليونير مازيمبى دى ما فيها شك
ولو جلس معانا وقابلنا  مازيمبى كان حيبيعنا تانى
اوكرا أفضل وأحسن وافيد من غارزيتو الخائن
البلا ضمير .الضبع مننا كأس إفريقيا الكان قاب قوسين مننا
بس فكروا فى تلاتة أشياء .
1 - تغيير المعسكر 
2- طرد محسن بعيد من الكنبة
3- تغييراتو بعد استقبلنا للهدف الأول
اوكرا فنان لعاب صانع ألعاب هداف موهوب صغير السن ممكن نبيعو بى مبلغ وقدره 
موش يبيعنا هو زى ما فعل غارزيتو



مستوانا ما حق كاس
صحصح
مازيمبي صاحب خبره وبغلبك باقل مجهود

في الخرطوم مازيمبي احرز هدف
برضو غرزه باعنا في الخرطوم
هدف الخرطوم هو الاعطى الدافع لمازيمبي
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اول محترف وصل الخرطوم هو اوكرا
هذا يد ل انه محترف وملازم التمارين
سياسة المدرب هو إشراك الجميع واوكرا يعتقد أن يوضع هو اولا ثم يبني الفريق علي وجوده
المسؤولية علي لبوجريشة ان يجعله يفهم سياسة المدرب
                        	*

----------

